# T3 and its extreme potent fat-loss enhancing qualities!



## CEM Store (Dec 4, 2012)

Triiodothyronine (T3) is one of many active hormones in the mammalian body. T3 is in a class of hormones known as "thyroid hormones". There are 2 types of thyroid hormones found in the body, one is T3 and the other is thyroxine (T4). Both T3 and T4 are secreted by the thyroid gland, but T3 is considered to be the most active form for research into the enhancing fat-loss effects seen with thyroid hormones. T3 makes up about 80% of the body's naturally found thyroid hormones and is converted from T4 by an enzyme called deiodinase. 

T3 is a very important hormone as it plays a major role in many physiological processes in the body. Some of these include; metabolism, growth and development, body temperature and lipolysis, that?s just to name a few.

T3 is nothing new; some of its effects have been researched and known for over 100 years. Yet with T3, researchers are still finding out new things about it even in more recent research. T3 really is an interesting compound to work with. Over 70 years has passed since research has shown T3 to have extremely effective fat-loss enhancing qualities. Yet some of these enhancing qualities are not fully understood. 

Even though some of T3's actions are not fully understood, the current results in research are still very promising.  Sadly even with clinical studies having shown that the administration of T3 can greatly induce fat-loss, it is not currently indicated as a fat-loss compound for treatment of obesity in cases where thyroid function is found to be normal. T3's main official use of research is for the treatment of thyroid dysfunction and it is also being studied and used for treatment of depression along with other drugs commonly used in this field such as SSRI's. 

Thyroid disorders negatively affect metabolism and body composition, leading to a higher amount of body fat and a lower amount of muscle mass. These are not the only issues with thyroid dysfunction, other issues can be found such as higher leptin concentrations in the blood and body which has led to research findings showing a common relation in subjects with acute myocardial infarctions (heart attack) and dysfunctionally low thyroid hormone levels. As if that was not bad enough it has also been found that low levels of T3 can contribute to hypertension, cognitive impairment, infertility, dyslipidemia, and muscular dysfunction.

T3 levels are obviously very important to watch and study. Something else to make not in T3 research is that females (in my opinion) are at a greater risk for being miss-diagnosed with menopause that may have thyroid dysfunction.  

Why would female subjects be at a higher risk at miss-diagnoses over men you ask? 

Well sadly the symptoms of thyroid dysfunction have been shown to be very similar to menopausal symptoms and this warrants great caution into the diagnoses of thyroid dysfunction or menopause and further research into distinguishing them apart.

I feel the most promising and extreme effects found in T3 research are the greatly enhanced fat-loss that can be seen in administration of this great compound in research. This is one of the most rewarding qualities of T3 research, opening many doors to further research of its many functions and benefits!

I am happy to be able to offer you only the highest quality T3 for all your research needs.


Check it out Liquid T3 30mL or 60mL 150mcg/mL


Ref:
1)	Body composition and metabolic parameters are associated with variation in thyroid hormone levels among euthyroid young men.Roef G, Lapauw B, Goemaere S, Zmierczak HG, Toye K, Kaufman JM, Taes Y. Body composition and metabolic parameters a... [Eur J Endocrinol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
2)	Hypothyroidism: an update.Gaitonde DY, Rowley KD, Sweeney LB. Hypothyroidism: an update. [Am Fam Physician. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
3)	Thyroid hormone regulation of adult intestinal stem cell development: mechanisms and evolutionary conservations.Sun G, Shi YB. Thyroid hormone regulation of adult intestina... [Int J Biol Sci. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
4)	A Low fT3 Level as a Prognostic Marker in Patients with Acute Myocardial Infarctions.Zhang B, Peng W, Wang C, Li W, Xu Y. A Low fT3 Level as a Prognostic Marker in Patient... [Intern Med. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
5)	Comparison of the symptoms of menopause and symptoms of thyroid disease in Japanese women aged 35-59 years.Oi N, Ohi K. Comparison of the symptoms of menopause and symp... [Climacteric. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
6)	Deiodinases: implications of the local control of thyroid hormone actionAntonio C. Bianco and Brian W. Kim Deiodinases: implications of the local control of thyroid hormone action



Liquid T3 30mL or 60mL 150mcg/mL


----------



## pjliftsalot (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting. I always hear about the synergy with clen..anybody have any thoughts on that? clen/t3 in pretty popular. Anyone have firsthand experience? Been years since i used t3 and never used the celn/t3 combo ...


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2012)

Great product...


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 5, 2012)

pjliftsalot said:


> Interesting. I always hear about the synergy with clen..anybody have any thoughts on that? clen/t3 in pretty popular. Anyone have firsthand experience? Been years since i used t3 and never used the celn/t3 combo ...



Its a good combo - for a few reasons. First clen helps offset the catabolic effects of t3. T3 can be catabolic because it depletes atp stores so rapidly , which forces the body to turn to not only fat but to muscle not only for energy but to replenish those atp stores. Also t3 helps to upregulate beta2 receptors that clen agonize - so it helps prevent the tolerance build up often associated with clen. Here are a coupe excerpts from the late Nandi explaining. The guy was amazing:

1- _To make up for the deficit in ATP production (as well as provide fuel for the extra ATP production discussed above) more substrates must be burned for fuel, resulting in fat loss. Unfortunately, along with the fat that is burned, some protein from muscle is also catabolized for energy. This is the downside of T3 use, and the reason many people choose to use an anabolic steroidor prohormone during a T3 cycle to help preserve muscle mass_

2-_Administration of T3 has been shown to upregulate the so-called beta 2 adrenergic receptor in fat tissue. What is the significance of this effect for fat loss? Before fat can be used as fuel, it must be mobilized from the fat cells where it is stored. An enzyme called Hormone Sensitive Lipase (HSL) is the rate-controlling enzyme in lipolysis, or fat mobilization. The body produces two catecholamines, epinephrine and norepinephrine, which bind to the beta 2 receptor and activate HSL. The upregulation of the beta 2 receptor due to T3 results in an increased ability of catecholamines to activate HSL, leading to increased lipolysis.

Bodybuilders often use drugs like clenbuterol, which bind to the beta 2 receptors and activate them in the same way as the body's endogenous catecholamines. The use of clenbuterol along with T3 can produce an additive lipolytic effect: T3 increases the number of receptors, while clenbuterol binds to the receptors activating HSL and increasing lipolysis. Since clenbuterol itself downregulates the beta 2 receptor, most bodybuilders use clenbuterol in a two week on/ two week off cycle, the rationale being that this minimizes downregulation and allows receptor recovery_

Hope that helps!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Triiodothyronine (T3) is one of many active hormones in the mammalian body. T3 is in a class of hormones known as "thyroid hormones". There are 2 types of thyroid hormones found in the body, one is T3 and the other is thyroxine (T4). Both T3 and T4 are secreted by the thyroid gland, but T3 is considered to be the most active form for research into the enhancing fat-loss effects seen with thyroid hormones. T3 makes up about 80% of the body's naturally found thyroid hormones and is converted from T4 by an enzyme called deiodinase.
> 
> T3 is a very important hormone as it plays a major role in many physiological processes in the body. Some of these include; metabolism, growth and development, body temperature and lipolysis, that?s just to name a few.
> 
> ...



Start your research here >> Liquid T3 30mL or 60mL 150mcg/mL


----------



## calitattoo (Dec 6, 2012)

how would u use clen/T3... would a dose look like and for how long?  and how would u compare it to DNP? i done DNP before..only lasted 10 days..side effects were too much to handle..got a nasty rash all over my back n chest on the 8th day..


----------



## stan22 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you had hypothyroid would it still be safe to use t3? While taking synthroid for the hypothyroid .


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 7, 2012)

stan22 said:


> If you had hypothyroid would it still be safe to use t3? While taking synthroid for the hypothyroid .



How much levothyroxine are you taking? Just curious.


----------



## stan22 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm taking 100mcg daily.


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 8, 2012)

If you naturally have a deficiency and the dosage prescribed of T4 is 100mcg to correct that then I would think that 100mcg T3 a day would be ok . The thing about T3 is that negative side effects very rarely appear. So it is hard to gauge whether or not you are using your personal sweet spot dose or just wasting extra compound. Also, T3 has a half life of 2.5 days so personal dosing can be harder due to having to watch results over an extended period of time. In the old school is was thought that T3 was suppressive when taken orally and that after a person stopped taking it that they could run into a problem where their body wouldn't produce it. This has been proven to not be the case. If T3 wasn't excreted everyday a person simply could not function. With that being said it opens the door to more people using higher doses and some of the effects of doses in the 100-200mcg a day range have been short of phenomenal. Improved oxygen consumption, cognition, brain development, muscle mass development, cholesterol are just some of those effects. However, the main effect that intrigues BBr's is that vastly improved protein and carb synthesis that it provides.  This means not only can we eat more but we will also get more from what we eat.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep on learning and researching.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like I could use some of this with the holidays coming up! 
Its the holidays - i eat!


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 15, 2012)

bigpapabuff, T3 is good stuff. I have read in several studies that it will increase your BMR by 10%. When added to clenbuterol your BMR goes up a good %15. So that means an extra 300-400 calories a day. May not seem like a lot on a daily basis but when added up that is 2800 calories a week, 12,000 calories a month, 144,000 calories over the course of a year. T3 isn't a miracle drug that will keep your ripped lean all year round but what it will do is hep you maintain a normal amount of bodyfat during a hypercaloric diet and also help you with those last few pounds pre-contest.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Triiodothyronine (T3) is one of many active hormones in the mammalian body. T3 is in a class of hormones known as "thyroid hormones". There are 2 types of thyroid hormones found in the body, one is T3 and the other is thyroxine (T4). Both T3 and T4 are secreted by the thyroid gland, but T3 is considered to be the most active form for research into the enhancing fat-loss effects seen with thyroid hormones. T3 makes up about 80% of the body's naturally found thyroid hormones and is converted from T4 by an enzyme called deiodinase.
> 
> T3 is a very important hormone as it plays a major role in many physiological processes in the body. Some of these include; metabolism, growth and development, body temperature and lipolysis, that?s just to name a few.
> 
> ...



Research it ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 4, 2013)

Follow us on twitter @ruiproducts to get the latest research article and special promos!


----------



## freakinhuge (May 3, 2013)

Any one study this with a cjc and ghrp combo?

I see a lot with Clen and T3, but I am not interested in clen.
 I am curious if anyone has given a go with a pep stack of some sort with their T3.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 19, 2014)

freakinhuge said:


> Any one study this with a cjc and ghrp combo?
> 
> I see a lot with Clen and T3, but I am not interested in clen.
> I am curious if anyone has given a go with a pep stack of some sort with their T3.
> ...



I have never run it togwether but the lipolytic effects of a GH stack like sermorelin/ghrp2 and t3 should work well in conjuction with one another. Having run the 2 things separately I could see some synergystic benfit to doing them together.


----------



## StanG (Jun 23, 2014)

Its the clen/t3 time of year man...nice Article!


----------



## StanG (Jul 1, 2014)

Summer = T3+ Clen time! Check out our current sale!


----------

